

Jekyll GUI  App – Kreator mockups - ravitejak

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ravitejak.in&#x2F;post&#x2F;76219405433&#x2F;jekyll-gui-app-kreator-mockups
======
nmcfarl
Clickable: [http://blog.ravitejak.in/post/76219405433/jekyll-gui-app-
kre...](http://blog.ravitejak.in/post/76219405433/jekyll-gui-app-kreator-
mockups)

~~~
ravitejak
Thank you.What are your thoughts on the idea

------
ravitejak
i thought windows had the major market share in world. but after seeing this
blogpost pageviews (13mac,1nexus7,1iphone), it seems mac is dominating here in
HN to me

